# Garmin 93SV Plus Transom Mounted Transducer



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

After several PM’s the past few months, I thought it might be helpful to show everyone a couple pictures of how my Transducer is set up on my Deep “V” Tracker Targa. This install was setup by my good friend Dennis at Boat Things and tweaked by me.

I would recommend running the transducer 3/4 the thickness of the transducer “block” BELOW the boat. I run both Lowrance HDS GEN 3 with LSS2 Structure scan with separate 2D CHIRP Sonar and this Garmin.

First thing, make sure you are getting the correct power to the unit per manufacturer’s specifications. The transducer has to be getting clean clear water passing over it with no cavitation. If not you will loose bottom. The thing I noticed about the Garmin was you need to set it LOWER than what Garmin says or what you have done on other brands. Once you do this, you will not loose bottom at speed. I can run top speed (42/43 SOG) and maintain bottom and mark fish on Erie well into the upper 30’s. I did have issues maintaining bottom at Lake Ontario in over 220’ of water out to 450’ so I ran slower. The fourth picture shows me holding up a gold straight edge against the bottom of the hull to show how far down it is. I do not get very much rooster tail at all. I traditionally angle the rear (edge farthest from boats transom) just a little downward so that I can run on plane and mark fish better. When I slow down, hooks will appear thicker on the screen’s left side and lighter on the right side because of this (see attached last image). I prefer this because it is more important to find the fish at speed then to have a perfect arch. Meerkat has a nice illustration thread I will steal for representing this. I use the orange “OK” position on mine. This is personal preference.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't see image/pics, can see drawings


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> After several PM’s the past few months, I thought it might be helpful to show everyone a couple pictures of how my Transducer is set up on my Deep “V” Tracker Targa. This install was setup by my good friend Dennis at Boat Things and tweaked by me.
> 
> I would recommend running the transducer 3/4 the thickness of the transducer “block” BELOW the boat. I run both Lowrance HDS GEN 3 with LSS2 Structure scan with separate 2D CHIRP Sonar and this Garmin. Make sure you are getting the correct power to the unit per manufacturer’s specifications. The transducer has to be getting clean clear water passing over it with no cavitation. If not you will loose bottom. The thing I noticed about the Garmin was you need to set it LOWER than what Garmin says or what you have done on other brands. Once you do this, you will not loose bottom at speed. I can run top speed (42/43 SOG) and maintain bottom and mark fish on Erie well into the upper 30’s. The third picture shows me holding up a straight edge against the bottom of the hull to show how far down it is. I do not get very much rooster tail at all. I traditionally angle the rear (edge farthest from boats transom) just a little downward so that I can run on plane and mark fish better. When I slow down, hooks will appear thicker on the screen left side and lighter on the right side because of this (see attached last image). I prefer this because it is more important to find the fish at speed then to have a perfect arch. Meerkat has a nice illustration thread I will steal for representing this. I use the orange “OK” position on mine. This is personal preference.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh.That's exactly what I did on my H'bird with great results._ Also could not open your pic's._


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

There should be 4 boat pics of unit placement. 

Can you guys see them? I see them on my phone.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes I see pics and thanks for all your help and advice !


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

See them now.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Josh helped me a lot when setting up my transducer, set it up the way I did other units and would lose bottom. Once he told & showed how his was set up everything worked fine, again thanks for the help.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice post Josh! Explains it well. I also angle the back end of the transducer (furthest from boat) down about 3 or 4 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Great post... Now I'll need to go check my mounting. 

Do you have any pics of what the fish look like at speed. At around 20mph, can you get a small Arch, or is it a small blob?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ohio Snake said:


> Great post... Now I'll need to go check my mounting.
> 
> Do you have any pics of what the fish look like at speed. At around 20mph, can you get a small Arch, or is it a small blob?


I do not, but at that speed or much over 8-10 SOG it goes to specs / blobs on most all units. It is the capability of the transducer to send and receive information fast enough for the unit to process.

I will say, at Lake Erie it’s easier because the more red or more “vertical” the spec / blob is, the larger and harder the return of the swim blatter. I typically drop a weigh point at speed, continue past fish until I’m no longer marking, then turn around and go back CLOSE to the school of fish. Depending on where they are in the water column, I don’t want to pass back over them and spook them until I have lines in the water. You can try figure 8’s or try looking for contour, structure or bait in the area. There is a reason those fish are there most times. My thinking is no different for open water crappie.


----------

